# Melbourne best suburbs



## 85sw (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi we had been researching the Gold coast areas to settle but we may have to look a settling in or around Melbourne due to work sponsorship. Having not visited this area we are having to start a fresh with our research. We are a family of 4 kids 10 & 11 one into swimming in a big way and the other rides Motocross at a national level so we have to take into account pools and MX circuits. 

We currently live quite rural in the UK and like the more rural feel rather than the city vibe. I suppose the perfect place would be a small town with good school and transport links a Sports centre Swimming team pool. Any help or suggestions of areas would be greatly appreciated,

Jase


----------

